# How to Safely Practice Dangerous Leglocks



## Andrew Green (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Q: Given that leglocks are dangerous, how do you train them safely and still have confidence that they will work in a 'live' setting._
> 
> A: Although ANY submission is potentially dangerous, cranking someone with a heel hook or toehold can not only end the match, it can end your opponent's athletic career. Go here if you don't know what a heel hook is. . If you don't know what a toehold is, check out the second-last photo in this article about the kneebar.
> 
> ...


http://www.grapplearts.com/2006/08/how-to-safely-practice-dangerous.htm


----------

